# Nên tặng quà gì cho bác về hưu cơ quan các bạn nhỉ?



## Cobonla123456

Cơ quan em có một bác về hưu. Bác ấy là nữ. Sn 1959. Các chị em bảo nên tặng gì là đúng nhất ạ.


----------



## tienthangna

Bạn có thể tặng đồ dùng cá nhân hoặc tặng đồ gia dụng ý, về hưu rồi họ thường hướng về gia đình.


----------



## ennh0

Theo mình thì bạn nên tặng mỹ phẩm. Tuy đã về hưu nhưng những người công sở như vậy rất để ý đến làm đẹp. Càng có tuổi càng phải chăm sóc da dẻ ý. Nhưng mà còn tùy vào tính cách từ trước Bác ấy có hay làm đẹp không bạn ạ. Nhưng hầu hết mình thấy các Bác ở tầm tuổi ấy làm đẹp còn hơn cả bọn mình, hì hì.


----------



## khongtrang

Mình nghĩ bạn nên tặng đồ gia dụng hoặc lọ hoa thủy tinh cũng được đó


----------



## culan

Cobonla123456 đã viết:


> Cơ quan em có một bác về hưu. Bác ấy là nữ. Sn 1959. Các chị em bảo nên tặng gì là đúng nhất ạ.


mình thấy tặng cho lạng Yến sào là được rồi.


----------



## GemMylove

nếu bác ấy thích nấu ăn hoặc quan tâm đến gia đình thì tặng đồ dùng mà trong nhà sài đc đó
nếu bác ấy theo tuýp người trẻ, lãng mạn thì tặng tranh ảnh


----------



## longphamdoan89

Nên tặng đồ thì thực tế bác ý có thể dùng trong cuộc sống hàng ngày thôi.


----------



## anchibebong

Tùy vào sở thích cảu các bác ấy chứ mom. Như ở cơ quan em toàn tặng bộ đồ gia dụng (nồi cơm điện/bát đia)


----------



## nguyenlybnc

Mình nghỉ tặng thực phẩm chức năng tốt cho phụ nữ ấy


----------



## nguyenlybnc

Mình thấy có sản phẩm ELUNA cũng tốt lắm


----------



## Lê Uyển Chi

Cobonla123456 đã viết:


> Cơ quan em có một bác về hưu. Bác ấy là nữ. Sn 1959. Các chị em bảo nên tặng gì là đúng nhất ạ.


tặng bộ quần áo, hoặc đồ dùng các nhân cho bác đó


----------



## ThuyTron

tặng gì cha dc


----------

